# [TWEAK] De-watermark Bing Lockscreen



## winphouser (Jan 1, 2016)

I like the Bing Pic of The Day Lockscreen, and even better without the watermark.

*De-watermark Bing Lockscreen*


Enable Full FS
Open in text editor: c:\PROGRAMS\LOCKANDWALLPAPER\720x1280\binglogo.pos.ucs2le (where 720x1280 is the screen resolution of your phone)
The text file sets the desired position of the watermark. I changed mine to 720 1280
Enjoy, profit, Happy new year! ?


----------



## kdskamal (Jan 2, 2016)

Noob question but how do you open the file in text editor? 

Very thankful for this hack!


----------



## winphouser (Jan 3, 2016)

kdskamal said:


> Noob question but how do you open the file in text editor?
> 
> Very thankful for this hack!

Click to collapse




Read and understand the relevant threads or you'll mess things up. Hint: vcREG 1.5


----------



## fahadahmed12 (Sep 11, 2016)

winphouser said:


> I like the Bing Pic of The Day Lockscreen, and even better without the watermark.
> 
> *De-watermark Bing Lockscreen*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can i do this on my lumia 525


----------



## megasounds (Sep 21, 2016)

winphouser said:


> I like the Bing Pic of The Day Lockscreen, and even better without the watermark.
> 
> *De-watermark Bing Lockscreen*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Worked perfectly on my Lumia 950XL
i first made full ftp access (http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/guide-filesystem-access-sftp-windows-10-t3185766) and changed the file 
works great  ! 
finally got my lockscreen without the Bing logo

thx
Micheal


----------



## Siema_CoTam (Sep 28, 2016)

Full FS it is MainOS partition?


----------



## Gouthamm4G (Feb 27, 2017)

Do you have any idea as to how to save those images


----------



## dxdy (Feb 27, 2017)

Gouthamm4G said:


> Do you have any idea as to how to save those images

Click to collapse



you have a lot apps in store to grab Bing images...
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/insider/9wzdncrfj3rz


----------



## Gouthamm4G (Mar 1, 2017)

dxdy said:


> you have a lot apps in store to grab Bing images...

Click to collapse



Yeah, but I know a folder in windows desktop where all the past bing wallpapers are stored, like 30 of them. I was just wondering if there was a similar location in windows mobile


----------



## Gouthamm4G (May 20, 2017)

*Lockscreen Image location in Windows Mobile 10*



dxdy said:


> you have a lot apps in store to grab Bing images...

Click to collapse



No need for apps or full fs for this one, folks

These keys will give you the current bing wallpaper location and its corresponding caption for  Windows Mobile 10

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\Wallpaper\Bing\CurrentImage]

Value must be like 'C:/Data/Users/DefApps/AppData/LOCKANDWALLPAPER/Local/cache/_20170520.jpg'

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\Wallpaper\Bing\ BingCopyright]

Value must be like 'View from the CN Tower, Toronto, Canada (© robertharding/Alamy Stock Photo)'


To save the image, copy the image location and paste it in edge and go to that location (that's right, no prefix, suffix whatsoever)

Edge will display the image like any web image resource and then save using context menu.
Together with the 'Remove Bing Water mark' trick, this makes for the easiest way to save untampered bing Wallpapers. Only drawback is no higher resolution (please correct me if I'm wrong)


----------

